# Moving UK NHS superannuated pension back to Ireland



## rob30 (4 Jan 2007)

I have paid 4 years superannuation in ireland, before moving to the UK for 3 years to continue my training. While in the UK, I paid 3 years of NHS superannuation. I have now moved back to Ireland, but am now self employed, and therefore not entitled to superannuation I presume. 
Is it possible to bring back my UK pot of contributions, including my employer contributions, and add it onto what I have already paid in Ireland ( i.e. leave me in the same situation as if I never left home?).
I was at a talk on UK NHS pension recently, and learned that after 3 years of no contributions, the amount that it increases by annually drops a lot, compared to if i kept working in the NHS. Therefore, it makes no sense to keep the money in the UK and accept an inflation eroded pension.

Does anyone have any suggestions, or personal experience of this?


----------



## Marie (5 Jan 2007)

Yes you can if the scheme is either a Registered Pension Scheme or a Qualifying Recognised Overseas Pension Scheme.  Contact HMRC at, either www.hmrc.gov.uk or write to: 
Audit and Pensions Scheme Services 
Yorke House 
Castle Meadow Road 
Nottingham 
NG2 1BG 

As you have more than 2 years membership the alternative to a transfer is to defer your pension rights in the NHS Pension Scheme but as you say the benefits begin to erode quickly.

You can contact them (google 'NHS Pensions Agency') online where the booklet SDK 'Leaving the Scheme' can be downloaded.  There is also an online forum where questions about payment of NHS pensions to locations abroad are discussed.


----------

